# [block B]

## triziolupo

[size=18]saluti a tutto il forum

uso da poco gentoo e non ricordo più

come si fà a sbloccare un pacchetto. sulla guida non ho trovato niente in proposito.

ciao a tutti 

lupo

----------

## lucapost

A natale siamo tutti piu' buoni: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3#doc_chap3, tranne djinnZ.

----------

## djinnZ

Ancora una volta suggerimento fuorviante. (per punizione lucapost cercherà il link esatto)

Non sono io che sono cattivo, siete voi che ve le andate a cercare...  :Twisted Evil: 

Lancia un 

```
emerge --color y -DNupvt world | less
```

 per vedere quale pacchetto richiede cosa come dipendenza. Potrebbero essere due use flag in conflitto oppure un aggiornamento che sostituisce un pacchetto con un altro. A quel punto valuti se devi semplicemente disinstallare il blocker o disabilitare globalmente o per pacchetto una use.

La via brutale e stupida è creare un pachetto binario dei blockers, disinstallarli e provare a riaggiornare (quella idiota suggerisce di non creare neppure il pacchetto binario).

----------

## triziolupo

vi chiedo scusa  se non mi sono spiegato bene mo vi spiego

volevo installare mutt quindi ho dato un

lupo lupo # emerge -pv fetchmail nbsmtp procmail mutt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/mailbase-1  USE="pam" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/lynx-2.8.6-r2  USE="bzip2 nls ssl unicode -cjk -ipv6" LINGUAS="-ja" 2,238 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.4  3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/fetchmail-6.3.8-r2  USE="nls ssl -hesiod -ipv6 -kerberos -krb4" 1,293 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/nbsmtp-1.00-r2  USE="ssl -debug -ipv6" 102 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-filter/procmail-3.22-r7  USE="-mbox (-selinux)" 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.73.2  1,636 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-client/mutt-1.5.16  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm nls ssl -debug -gnutls -gpgme -idn -imap -mbox -nntp -pop -qdbm -sasl -sidebar -smime -smtp -vanilla" 3,509 kB

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/nbsmtp (is blocking mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r3)

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp (is blocking mail-mta/nbsmtp-1.00-r2)

Total: 8 packages (8 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 9,000 kB

lupo lupo #

io volevo spere come togliere il blocco senza dover rinunciare a uno dei pacchetti

grazie e ciao

lupo

P.S 

vi chiedo scusa se il post è troppo lungo

----------

## riverdragon

Non è difficile, basta che leggi con attenzione: nbsmtp non vuole essere installato con ssmtp, ssmtp non vuole essere installato con nbsmtp; visto che nbsmtp non è ancora installato, e portage non ti propone di installare ssmtp, vuol dire che quest'ultimo è già installato. Rimuovilo e rilancia il comando.

----------

## triziolupo

ho rimosso il pacchetto con 

# emerge -C mail-mta/ssmtp

 ma il problema periste perchè

 quando rilancio il comando mi propone di installare ssmtp e i blocchi continuano ad esserci.

ho forse sbagliato comando? 

se così fosse potresti indicarmi  il comando esatto.

ciao a tutti 

lupo

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge --color y -DNupvt world | less
> ```
> ...

 natale o non natale (per inciso stamane mi ci è voluta un'ora e mezza per arrivare in ufficio, o meglio per fare gli ultimi 800m) cosa non ti è chiaro?

Se non vedi (e dici) cosa vuole nbsmtp e cosa smtp come si fa ad aiutarti?

----------

